# Who's got the coolest avatar?



## Wraithguard

Hey this is just a post of opinions. I did this because I am torn between my avatars and decided to see what people think about each other's. I need the name and why you like the avatar.


----------



## Hammersmith

Mine is the best.

_Lie _is the greatest

I liked your last one more.


----------



## Talierin

Nobody can deny that the Aquabats are the awesomest band and avatar evah. Don't deny the truth


----------



## Eledhwen

What's an aquabat?

I think Grond's avatar is the coolest. It's so Tolkien too! You can see it here. ReadWryt's is the scariest.


----------



## Talierin

it's a band


----------



## ingolmo

I have some nice avatars. I really liked my one with the white guy with a background of purple. It's good for Sci-fic. But this one suits this forum better, so there. I'll try that old one for a day, just to show. 
I like some of Nom's ever-changing avatars too.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I do, isn't that obvious? 

Actually, my avatar is the expression of my username: A picture of ol' Barley and some of the things provided the customers of The Prancing Pony. Hafta keep in the spirit of things, don'tcha know! 

Barley


----------



## Alatar

*Ingwe*

Ingwe!
His current one is cool, and his last one, the on with the elf on a black backround, was cool too.


----------



## Wraithguard

For some reason AraCelebEarwen's avatar scares me... I think I'll keep this Samael avatar for a while then switch back to Pyramid Head.

They're so awesome!


----------



## Wraithguard

FINALLY! Someone else has heard of the BAND Samael. No my Title and Avatar refer to the main antagonist in the Silent Hill series, Samael the Fallen Angel. My motto is: "If something does not have a hidden meaning, it has no meaning at all." I'm not going to get into any details because I would rant and ramble on for hours. As for what you said Nóm, I agree. Out of all my pictures that were capable of being minimized only 5 would fit the color schemes. The Samael, Pyramid Head, the Missionary, the Conjurer, and another which will be a surprise.

The problem I have is against animation as well. In converting the file to a BMP form I lose the animation. That is why I couldn't use the Avatar that shows Henry thrusting the spear into the Conjurer. I lack any major conversion software that could keep the animation so I wouldn't have to change it to a BMP, then do guesswork at the percentage of dimensional change to get it a good size that isn't too large it doesn't fit the requirements, but is not too small that it looks inferior.

I guess if I wasn't such a tight-wad I could avoid this problem.

I like Gothmog's avatar.


----------



## Wraithguard

Nah it's fine. Thanks for the offer. Let's just say my surprise avatar will be more disturbing than all my others put together.


----------



## Alatar

I got my current one from Ith.
Nom you made the anamatar avatar, my brother copied it and uses it on his computer, its realy good.


----------



## ingolmo

I also like Lhunithilien's avatar. Nice archer.


----------



## Wraithguard

I got a stupid question thats not worth a thread so I'll staple it onto here.

*Staples finger in process*

Who is the youngest person on TTF? I'm probably the youngest on Poject Evil but I wonder who's youngest here?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I'm 13, I haven't seen anyone younger.


----------



## Alatar

Nom, nice avatar.
Well Maggot is the youngest, though he has not been here for a while, my birthday is in a month and a bit, so i am probebly older than Tar-Elendil13, so i think she coulld be the second youngest.


----------



## ingolmo

Wait a sec. I'm born in March '92, so I am older than Maggot at any rate. I think I've seen another 12 or 11 year old here, but I don't remember who. When's your birthday, Alatar?
By the way, I've had this question in mind ever since I joined, but thanks for voicing it, Wraithguard.


----------



## Alatar

Second of august '91.
So that means i am probebly the oldest 13 yearold here. Wow that's a acheivement. Btw i won't be here for my birthday, i am in america for two weeks.


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm in America for 2 weeks as well (along with the rest of my life). Where are you going to be in America?

Good Idea / Bad Idea: Making a thread to put 3 of your best avatars on display and telling about their meaning if there is one


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, everyone knows that *Green Day* rocks...


----------



## ingolmo

And may I ask what that is?


----------



## Alatar

I will be there at the end of july, to the starty of august.
ingolmo, it is a band. enough said.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Wraithguard said:


> For some reason AraCelebEarwen's avatar scares me...



 Realy?! Can I ask why?


----------



## Wraithguard

I'm not sure myself.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Oh well, just thought I'd ask...

I realy like it and I think I'll be keeping it for a while.


----------



## Wraithguard

I like it too it's just I guess it matches you so perfectly it's creepy. Mine on the other hand, I have no clue how well it matches me but I'm gonna keep it for a while. Then put up the Missionary avatar I made.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you, I thought so as well. 

---------------
~(I have to say it, I think it's rather sad that you are in... well.. I hate to see people fall into any of the cults! I've seen some really cool people completely through-away their lives. I hope you will think about what you're realy doing. There is true life and joy in Christ Jesus, and I hope someone can help you see that.)~


----------



## Wraithguard

You and I have a very simliar problem ACE. We read too deeply into things. I am a fan of the way the cult operates not a cult member. I do not agree or support them in any way and in fact I am a strong Christian believer. I should prolly have PMed you this but I figure I can clear this up all at once as well. I am actually trying to stop the cult and have succeded in putting away 3 of their hierups. Their cunning methods of getting members and funding themselves is going to fall by my hand if it kills me. Thank you for reminding me to clear this up and I shall change my profile to fit this.

~Rai


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That might be wise... 

And I still stand on what I said. BE CAREFUL!!!  

------

I can't think if I have a favorite avatar other then mine, but there are some really good ones out there! And then there are some that are just weird! (but that is part of the fun I guess... )


----------



## Wraithguard

I can't enjoy taking credit in getting those guys arrested though. I was helping a girl that was in the cult and wanted out and I sorta tricked her into telling me where they were so when I told the cops I did not have a good feeling. Nah well what happens happens. Thank you though... for caring.

~Rai


----------



## Talierin

Hobbit-queen said:


> Well, everyone knows that *Green Day* rocks...



I didn't know they rocked....


----------



## ingolmo

About your other question, Wraithguard. A new member, Aemir joined today and he's twelve.


----------



## Alatar

Ba, ba, baaaaa!
So more people are joining, though most quit after a week.


----------



## Thorondor

Talierin said:


> I didn't know they rocked....


 
Tal, its true...I'll gladly testify that Greenday does infact, ROCK.


----------



## Ingwë

*Re: Ingwe*



Alatar said:


> Ingwe!
> His current one is cool, and his last one, the on with the elf on a black backround, was cool too.


Thanks! I found it in the net while I was looking for animations


----------



## Alatar

it is very good.
I am trying to find some blue wizzard ones, though i have another on waiting to be my next one.
Here


----------



## Hobbit-queen

My avatar is of Billie Joe (as it clearly states), the lead singer of Green Day (which is the best band to have ever walked this planet) 
Even if you don't think they are the greatest now, they will leave a huge legacy behind them...and the greatest part is they are a long way from through!


----------



## Eledhwen

This was my previous avatar. I drew it in Microsoft paint. I have since decided on Stonehenge because, well, it's local.


----------



## Hammersmith

Eledhwen said:


> This was my previous avatar. I drew it in Microsoft paint.


Steady mouse hand! That's very good actually!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Its cool how you did that. Wow...look at those lines....


----------



## e.Blackstar

> Who's got the coolest avatar?



Me, of course!  

No, for real...well, I like Hammersmith's and ingolmo's a lot...

When I first joined the forum I had really dumb avatars (I was young and naive) but I like mine now. Until recently I had the one that's attacthed at the bottom...I loved it bunches, but currently I am rotating though a series of animated smilies from bookloaf.net. Yep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

scary! I like the smilies much better!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Scary isn't really a bad thing...unless its a hairy, salivating, blood thirsty warg thats after you and your family...thats not too fun.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well put HQ


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Until recently I had the one that's attacthed at the bottom...I loved it bunches


Did you think me sane?

Yep, that guy freaked me out. Who was he?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hey, I got a new one! Just thought it was time for a little bit of visual change...even though it still has Billie Joe on it.


----------



## ingolmo

Thanks for the compliment, e.Blackstar.
I have never liked your smily face avatars (as I have made clear in The Fat Balrog), but I'll have to admit, your new one with the candle is delightfully pleasing.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> Did you think me sane?
> 
> Yep, that guy freaked me out. Who was he?




It was a she, I think. And I have no idea who he/she is/was. I searched "anime" or something like that on Google images and came up with that.  



> delightfully pleasing



Delightfully pleasing, eh? Why thank you! Though I am still at a loss as to why you've disliked all my others...  

Oh...another nominee for cool avatar-ness (just for you ingolmo)--Findulas


----------



## ingolmo

Ha, Ha, Ha, very funny. 
No, really, it is funny.  

And the reason I've never liked your other avatars was that they were in my opinion... too cheapish.


----------



## Alatar

Just came to show off my knew avatar.
I made it using Microsoft phote editor.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That's cool, but have you looked at Wraitguard's!?!   I like it just for it's looking really cool!  Good one Rai!!!


----------



## Corvis

Ara I love your avatar. I think I said this to you before on another thread. It's Cairi from Kingdom Hearts right?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

YES!!! thank you!  Isn't it just so me!?!   I don't think I'll be changing it for a while... if ever!


----------



## Wraithguard

At least I have shown people with this thread how change can be a good thing. As for my new avatars (and title and deep thought) I'm gonna start rotating between Silent Hill protagonists, antagonists, and side characters. Perhaps even some of the monsters (have a nice Mandarin avatar ready).


----------



## Wraithguard

Tell me what you think of these new title avatars I made with the software I coded. Each one represents my favorite krap. You're welcome to take them if you want.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*clicks tong* I wouldn't call it that! Very cool Rai!  I like that last one... but no thanks, I'll keep mine.  

I've seen some really cool avatars lately, but can't remember the names they went with.


----------



## Gúthwinë

Check out mine!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Mine's still the coolest! *turns into an evil bat-thing*


----------



## Wraithguard

Just wait till Silent Hill 5 comes out in '06. I'm gonna have some nice avatars considering that the protagonist is supposed to be a mental hospital patient. Put that with my twisted mind and you don't get a pretty picture... erm... avatar.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

W93: Very cool! 
Blackstar: I like to watch it when I get bored. 
Rai:  That's all I have to say, thank you. 

~Ara - ACE~


----------



## e.Blackstar

Only when you're bored, Ara? That hurts.  ouch.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

No no no! I'm so sorry!  That isn't what I meant!  I mean it's fun to watch! That's all I was trying to say!  Can you forgive me?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I looooooove you


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

We're good then? 

Have you got a look at yhwh1st's avatar?! Very cool!  I hope you can read what it says! Maybe we can get her to post here so you can see it.  Good find Meg! *I love it*!!!!!!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

I love it Nom!


----------



## Telëlambe

My Theory is less is more, 
Does anyone know what my avitar is?


----------



## Feanorian

I think my avatar can be summed up in one word.........sexy.


----------



## e.Blackstar

two words, Feanorian. VERY sexy.


----------



## Eledhwen

Telëlambe said:


> Does anyone know what my avatar is?


It looks like the emblem of Fingolfin.


----------



## Telëlambe

Yea, 
thinking it might make a cool tatoo (of done correctly)


----------



## yhwh1st

AraCelebEarwen said:


> We're good then?
> 
> Have you got a look at yhwh1st's avatar?! Very cool!  I hope you can read what it says! Maybe we can get her to post here so you can see it.  Good find Meg! *I love it*!!!!!!!!


Hehe! Thanks Ara! I thought it was funny too. Here's what it says (I'll admit, I can't read it too well myself!):

Legolas: He was twitching!
Gimli: He was twitching because he's got my axe imbedded in his nervous system!
Legolas:What's a nervous system?


----------



## Telëlambe

Slightly off the subject here, but if you liked that, you guys should check out www.arwen-undomiel.com and go to humour. the mines of moria thing is funny as.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(I will try to drop it after this  ) I have a link to that in Bag End!!!   I think I called it 'You have to see this! jokes and all!' or something like that...  Go look! And remember to tell which one (if you can pick) is your favorite!

Or just click here-> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17887


----------



## Telëlambe

oops, 
i didn't mean to offend or steal anything from you. i just wanted as many people as possible to enjoy it.

i personally love the line 'Find the dwarf and toss him!'


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Not at all a problem!  I think it's cool that I'm not the only one to have tripped into that thing.  

Did you see that one of Legolas shooting his arrow "into the sky..." ?    

More on subject though, I have a avatar that's 100x100 and would like to know how to size it down without just trimming it like I've done with some of my others. 

Please and thank you!
~Ara

--------(pulled pic off. Thanks again Blackstar!)-------


----------



## e.Blackstar

Just for you ma belle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!   

This is going to go in with my other favorites now! Thanks muchly my dear Blackstar!  

*runs off to try it out for a bit*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Anytime.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hmm?


----------



## Wraithguard

Muhaha! I need your opinion. I'm keeping this Avatar till January where I will change it. Which one do you guys want to see? Another Heather avatar? An Eileen Galvin avatar I'm working on? Or a true classic: PYRAMID HEAD!?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Pyramid


it looks cool.

And I can't see you with a female avatar anyway. (You say *I'm* too much like the opposite sex...  )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Wraithguard said:


> Muhaha! I need your opinion. ...a true classic: PYRAMID HEAD!?


 No! Please! Not that one again!!! 



  


Oh, and don't worry, I'll be playing with my avis for a bit, but my first one might just come back every once in a while.  Like you say, it fits me.


----------



## e.Blackstar

What do you guys think of my new one? (the eye)


----------



## Grond

Mine's the best. Guildcrest[fade]Angerthas letter G (for grond) [fade]Melkor holding me (grond) with Ungoliant by Nasmith[fade]

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Wraithguard

I will probably keep this avatar no matter what anyway.


----------



## Arlina

look Rai! I moved from the Wolf's Rain avatars to Full Metal Alchemist ones. Happy?


----------



## Wraithguard

Very much so! I watch Fullmetal like a 5 year old watches Power Rangers...


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I like my avvy, made specifically for me by the wonderful Scatha, who ran off on his honeymoon and never returned.

My avatar is a reminder of what I used to do on TTF. The first picture is of the elf, Nenya, when she was a member of the Grand Council of the guild Heren Istarion during the "super busy" days of TTF.

The next picture is Lady Eredhael. She's all evil and extremely fun to play with! She was pretty close to being the Dark Lord of Middle-earth there for a while!

So I guess my avatar makes me a little bit sad too. Too much reminiscing.


----------



## Grond

Nenya, Nenya...

Oh how I love thee!

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Ermundo

'course MY avatar's gotta be the coolest.


----------



## Sammyboy

It can't me me though as I currently don't have an avatar!


----------



## Varokhâr

I think mine's pretty spiffy


----------



## Ermundo

It does have that appeal. Did you, by chance, find it, or make it yourself?


----------



## Varokhâr

Ermundo said:


> It does have that appeal. Did you, by chance, find it, or make it yourself?



Found it by chance on the forums at Asatru Lore. Tolkien's legions are everywhere


----------



## YayGollum

I have the coolest avatar, actually. Someone who used to be around here while calling herself Kit Baggins made it for me a long time ago. Cool because it has the greatest character that the Tolkien dude ever came up with on it, because it does that cool flippy thing, because it has a message of truth that many refuse to acknowledge, and because it's green.


----------



## Ermundo

Uh-huh. I don't think it'd be wise to say that your's alone is the Coolest. It is cool though. Personally, I like mine because of the effect it has on the eye. I was hoping to do some more avatar's like so, but life has other plans in store for me.


----------



## Starbrow

Varokhar, I really like your avatar. I'll have to check out the forum you mentioned.


----------



## Elbereth

I like my Avatar best because it is from a drawing I did years ago when I was doing the RPG's. And thanks to a former (or is it still current) TTF Mod, it was created into a nifty Avatar for all to see and enjoy.


----------



## greypilgrim

Mines the coolest


----------



## Majimaune

I would personally think mines pretty cool, it has my initials. I could look around and I wouldnt find a better one.


----------



## Ermundo

I'd say my new one is, arguments aside, the best avatar out there. Can't tell how I made it, but I will say that I used the simple yet shining emblem of gil-galad.


----------



## Wolfshead

This thread seems to be full of people suggesting their own avatars as the best... Odd that


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ermundo said:


> I'd say my new one is, arguments aside, the best avatar out there.



You do have a really cool avatar, but ultimately, I have to give the palm to Varokhâr (Except for mine of course... )

Barley


----------



## Ingwë

Wolfshead said:


> This thread seems to be full of people suggesting their own avatars as the best... Odd that


You're right but it is funny 

I agree with Barley that Varokhtar's avatar is one of the best Tolkien-related here. Maybe even the best.

I also like my new avatar  I made it yesterday when I didn't have anything to do.

Now I realised I like green


----------



## Wolfshead

Ingwë said:


> I agree with Barley that Varokhtar's avatar is one of the best Tolkien-related here. Maybe even the best.


No, mine's the best! *throws toys out of pram...*  

It's taken from the artwork on the front cover of _The Scottish Nation: 1700-2007_ (it's been revised since first being published in 2000) by Tom Devine. At one time it was even outselling Harry Potter in Scotland!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Sheesh! Why can't you guys choose an avatar and _stick_ to it? Such fickleness... I _am_ my avatar; my avatar is _me_ (besides, I paid a friend of mine to make it for me)... 

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Sheesh! Why can't you guys choose an avatar and _stick_ to it? Such fickleness... I _am_ my avatar; my avatar is _me_ (besides, I paid a friend of mine to make it for me)...


That's not entirely fair - I must have had my last one for 2 or 3 years! I can't even remember what I had before that... Change is good etc.


----------



## YayGollum

Do what? Are you humans still writing about this? You seem to be confused. No large deal. I have patience. Check out my avatar thing. Remember that one. That is the best avatar thing at this particular website place. Okay? Cool. No confusions? I would hope not, as what I have written is pretty achingly obvious. oh well.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> That's not entirely fair - I must have had my last one for 2 or 3 years! I can't even remember what I had before that... Change is good etc.



"Change is good"???!!! These days we need *stability* Wolfie! Reliabilty! Dependability! When the whole world is going to hell in a handbasket, at least we'll have our avatars! 

Barley


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie

*shrugs* I actually won't suggest mine, though the current one is very beautiful. Bill was fun, but alas, I needed to move on for a while. I'm gonna see if there's a way to beat that handbasket.  I'd generally say artistically Ara's are among the best around here, but...well, it all gets very complicated if you go beyond generalities. I'd say of the ones I saw on here recently Barley's, Yay's, Nenya's and Grond's are pretty darned good and very much fit their users, which is an important point to consider.


----------



## Grond

Mine was the best, is the best and will always be the best. I've never changed it and won't ever.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Eledhwen

Sorry Ermundo, I don't like your avatar; The base picture is ok, but I've never liked rotating/spinning stuff.

Varokhâr's avatar is impressive. It's relevant, it's stylish and it's based on Tolkien's own illustration. It's also beautifully animated.


----------



## Majimaune

I think at one time when I had first joined I saved Grond's avatar onto my computer. I dont have it any more, must have deleted it.

For me it is between Varokhtar and Ermudo, both of whose are pretty cool. I like mine though I wont suggest it just tell you where its from. Its an Offsping (they are a band for those of you who dont know) picture that I took into photoshop.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> ...I'd say of the ones I saw on here recently Barley's, Yay's, Nenya's and Grond's are pretty darned good and very much fit their users, which is an important point to consider.



**deep bow**

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead

Eledhwen said:


> Sorry Ermundo, I don't like your avatar; The base picture is ok, but I've never liked rotating/spinning stuff..


I can't help but feel it could induce a seizure for an unlucky viewer...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Wolfshead said:


> I can't help but feel it could induce a seizure for an unlucky viewer...



Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrghhh! Yobbleyobble! **gasp, choke, convulse**    

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Eledhwen said:


> Sorry Ermundo, I don't like your avatar; The base picture is ok, but I've never liked rotating/spinning stuff.



Apology accepted. I don't expect everyone to like my avatar, or even a few, so you can like or hate mine as much as your heart pleases. After all, we all have different likes and dislikes. It what differentiates one (wo)man from another.

@Wolfshead: You should have seen my last avatar. You stare at it for more than 5 seconds and you're on the floor unconscious *slight exaggeration*



Oh and I hope Barley's alright.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I have the best avatar*s*.

Case closed.


----------



## Ithrynluin

What - I close a thread just like that and there are no cries of outrage, no tantrums? 

Oh come on, you can do better than that!

How about you kick off with a nice

_Abuse of power! Have at 'im!_


----------



## YayGollum

Didn't give me much time, yo. I would have pointed horrified as well as accusing fingers at you. Anyways, *sigh* looks like I shall merely be forced to give up on you humans and what passes for taste among you. *sniff* The Grond person's avatar thing was so cool that somebody saved it onto their computer at one point? So what? I have my own on my computer!


----------



## Grond

YayGollum said:


> Didn't give me much time, yo. I would have pointed horrified as well as accusing fingers at you. Anyways, *sigh* looks like I shall merely be forced to give up on you humans and what passes for taste among you. *sniff* The Grond person's avatar thing was so cool that somebody saved it onto their computer at one point? So what? I have my own on my computer!


Yay... it's you and me Babe. Both of our avators are way too cool!!!

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Majimaune

YayGollum said:


> So what? I have my own on my computer!


So do I. I mean it wouldnt be on here if I didnt have it on my computer.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> What - I close a thread just like that and there are no cries of outrage, no tantrums?
> 
> Oh come on, you can do better than that!
> 
> How about you kick off with a nice
> 
> _Abuse of power! Have at 'im!_



I figured that's why you did it: stir the pot, kick over the anthill... 

Barley


----------



## Majimaune

I think my avatar is pretty cool now. I made it completely. I didnt get anything off the net. Drew it all myself and animated it myself too. Go me!


----------



## Walter

Ithrynluin said:


> What - I close a thread just like that and there are no cries of outrage, no tantrums?
> 
> Oh come on, you can do better than that!
> 
> How about you kick off with a nice
> 
> _Abuse of power! Have at 'im!_


Why bother? On this place we've gotten used to it...  


Now, if you had turned off all avatars, that might have earned you a few stabs...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Majimaune said:


> I think my avatar is pretty cool now. I made it completely. I didnt get anything off the net. Drew it all myself and animated it myself too. Go me!



Now THAT is COOL! What program did you use?

Barley


----------



## DGoeij

I happen to believe mine's rather nice too. Not exactly cool, but neither am I most of the day. 

And it suits me. It was turned into a moving one by Walter, which I'm really grateful for.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

DGoeij said:


> I happen to believe mine's rather nice too. Not exactly cool, but neither am I most of the day.
> 
> And it suits me. It was turned into a moving one by Walter, which I'm really grateful for.



But he didn't give you...never mind... 

Barley


----------



## DGoeij

Barliman Butterbur said:


> But he didn't give you...never mind...
> 
> Barley


Now I'm wondering what you were about to say. Were you the one who originally supllied me with the drawn one? I've used this one for so long, details are beginning to fade.

Or am I completely off?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

DGoeij said:


> Now I'm wondering what you were about to say.



This is a family-friendly site.

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

Nice pic, Majimaune. You learn very fast. Kinda looks like mine, except it's slower, and has different animations. You know what you should do though, speed up the time between transitions, and see the cool effect it has.


----------



## Majimaune

Ermundo said:


> Nice pic, Majimaune. You learn very fast. Kinda looks like mine, except it's slower, and has different animations. You know what you should do though, speed up the time between transitions, and see the cool effect it has.


Thank you. I did have it so it was faster but it didnt look very good. Also I drew mine (I think I said that before, I just really like it). It is similar to yours but...[insert words necessary]


----------



## DGoeij

Barliman Butterbur said:


> This is a family-friendly site.
> 
> Barley



Heh. A dirty mind is a joy forever.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

DGoeij said:


> Heh. A dirty mind is a joy forever.



You have wisdom beyond your years, my friend!  

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

DGoeij said:


> Heh. A dirty mind is a joy forever.



That phrase you coined, DGoeji, will outlast our lives.


----------



## Majimaune

Ermundo said:


> That phrase you coined, DGoeji, will outlast our lives.


Too true Ermundo, too true.


----------



## Ermundo

Check out my flashy new avatar. A day of Flash MX 2004, and I present to you the finished product.


----------



## HLGStrider

Your avatar just told me I was getting very sleepy and asked for my bank account number . . .


----------



## Ermundo

HLGStrider said:


> You avatar just told me I was getting very sleepy and asked for my bank account number . . .



Subliminal messaging at its finest.


----------



## Majimaune

Ermundo, you have just created a free epilepsy test.


----------



## Illuin

You know, the more I look at it, I see the details and effort that went into this (each layer is in reverse etc.), but jeez... I must agree with HLG here, my mind started conjuring up some very strange things. Staring at this thing, I think I might have actually recalled (and experienced again) my own birth - holy cripes..... (especially post 137 - having 2 of them going at once.......umm).


----------



## Majimaune

Mine is great for sheer simplicity.


----------



## Ingwë

I like my avatar very much. I added the background and the rays of light


----------



## HLGStrider

Time for a change of avatar. What do you think? I know, I know, sappy and typical . . . but oh so me.


----------



## Prince of Cats

I like it


----------



## Gilthoniel

I like it too. Reminds me of that scene in The Aristocats, when O' Malley, and Princess are sitting on top of the roof in Paris, after the Swingers have gone, and the little 'uns have gone to bed, and I'm gonna stop showing how much I love disney, despite being an 18 yr old male.


xo
G


----------



## HLGStrider

Thank you, I thought you might. You may be the price of cats but I long ago acquired the title of their honorary queen. 

It's in name only, of course. Cats don't have rulers at all. They can do quite well without them and each cat is his own. 

_"Good afternoon," said the cat.
It's voice sounded like the voice at the back of Coraline's head, the voice she thought words in, but a man's voice, not a girl's.
"Hello," said Coraline. "I saw a cat like you in the garden at home. You must be the other cat."
The cat shook its head. "No," it said. "I'm not the other anything. I'm me." It tipped its head to one side; green eyes glinted. "You people are spread all over the place. Cats, on the other hand, keep ourselves together. If you see what I mean."
"I suppose. But if you're the same cat I saw at home, how can you talk?"
Cats don't have shoulders, not like people do. But the cat shrugged, in one smooth movement that started at the tip of its tail and ended in a raised movement of its whiskers. 
"I can talk."
"Cats don't talk at home."
"No?" said the cat.
"No," said Coraline.
The cat leaped smoothly fromt he wall to the grass near Coraline's feet. It stared up at her.
"Well, you're the expert on these things," said the cat dryly. "After all, what would I know? I'm only a cat."
It began to walk away, head and tail held high and proud.
"Come back," said Coraline. "Please, I'm sorry. I really am."
The cat stopped walking, sat down, and began to wash itself thoughtfully, apparently unaware of Coraline's existence. 
"We . . . we could be friends, you know," said Coraline. 
"We could be rare specimens of an exotic breed of African dancing elephants,' said the cat. "But we're not. AT least," it added cattily, after darting a brief look at Coraline, "I'm not."
Coraline sighed. 
"Please. What's your name?" Coraline asked the cat. "Look, I'm Coraline. Okay?"
The cat yawned slowly, carefully, revealing a mouth and tongue of astounding pinkness. "Cats don't have names," it said.
"No?" said Coraline.
"No," said the cat. "Now, you people have names. That's because you don't know who you are. We know who we are, so we don't need names."
There was something irritatingly self-centered about the cat, Coraline decided. As if it were, in its opinion, the only thing in any world or place that could possibly be of any importance. 


"Oh. It's you," she said to the black cat.
"See?" said the cat. "It wasn't so hard to recognize me, was it? Even without names."
"Well, what if I wanted to call you?"
The cat wrinkled its nose and managed to look unimpressed. 
"Calling cats," it confided, "tends to be a rather overrated activity. Might as well call a whirlwind."
"What if it was dinner time?" asked Coraline. "Wouldn't you want to be called then?"
"Of course," said the cat. "But a simple cry of 'dinner!' would do nicely. See? No need for names."

_I'd play my "Elgee points if you can name the book" game with that but it would be too easy. The name is the same as the main character who was mentioned repeatedly within these passages. Neil Gaiman is the writer. This book is being made into a film I believe. I so pray they don't mess it up.


----------



## Majimaune

Gilthoniel said:


> I like it too. Reminds me of that scene in The Aristocats, when O' Malley, and Princess are sitting on top of the roof in Paris, after the Swingers have gone, and the little 'uns have gone to bed, and I'm gonna stop showing how much I love disney, despite being an 18 yr old male.
> 
> 
> xo
> G


Disney movies are great and that is coming from a 17 year old (okay I'm one day off, who cares?) male.

Gaiman is a GOD!


----------



## Gilthoniel

Glad I'm not the only one... *runs and organises his Disney VHS collection..*


----------



## HLGStrider

Sgt Tibbs was my hero growing up . . . Different movie, I know. Aristocats is going to be in my collection for my daughter. Currently I have purchased 101 Dalmatians and Jungle Book for her.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Aw. Jungle book was one of my fave movies growing up. Still is now..



> Bageera: Now, now. I know how you feel. But you must remember, Mowgli. Greater love hath no one than he who lays down his life for his friend. Whenever great deeds are remembered in this jungle, one name will stand above all others: our friend, Baloo the bear.The memory of Baloo's sacrifice and bravery will forever be engraved on our saddened hearts. This spot where Baloo fell will always be a hallowed place in the jungle, for there lies one of nature's noblest creatures. It's best we leave now. Come along, Man Cub.
> 
> Baloo: "Hey, don't stop now, Baggy. You're doing great! There's more, lots more!"



It's a pity VHS will be extinct by the time I have kids.. Could give them the whole set.

xo
G


----------



## Majimaune

HLGStrider said:


> Sgt Tibbs was my hero growing up . . . Different movie, I know. Aristocats is going to be in my collection for my daughter. Currently I have purchased 101 Dalmatians and Jungle Book for her.


Sgt Tibbs is brilliant...btw Meet the Robinsons is Disney isn't it? Cause that is an awesome movie. Snow White is good, always loved that one too.


----------



## HLGStrider

Oh . . . I cried during "Meet the Robinsons." 

Actually, I've cried during a lot of movies lately . . . yes, it was Disney.

My husband and I have a running joke involving the Jungle Book vultures (Are they supposed to be the Beetles?). Anything from picking a movie to a restaurant gets the "Watcha want to do?" treatment from both of us.

Dvd's are easier to scratch but harder to simply "wear out;" so that's a mixed bag as far as I'm concerned. My second youngest brother used to put carrot bits in the DVD player. However, you can fit legos in a VCR. Wearing out is quite likely. When we received 101 Dalmatians we literally watched it about ten times in one day. My mom must've been going crazy.


----------



## Majimaune

HLGStrider said:


> Oh . . . I cried during "Meet the Robinsons."
> 
> Actually, I've cried during a lot of movies lately . . . yes, it was Disney.
> 
> My husband and I have a running joke involving the Jungle Book vultures (Are they supposed to be the Beetles?). Anything from picking a movie to a restaurant gets the "Watcha want to do?" treatment from both of us.
> 
> Dvd's are easier to scratch but harder to simply "wear out;" so that's a mixed bag as far as I'm concerned. My second youngest brother used to put carrot bits in the DVD player. However, you can fit legos in a VCR. Wearing out is quite likely. When we received 101 Dalmatians we literally watched it about ten times in one day. My mom must've been going crazy.


We did that with The Lion King.

And carrot in the DVD player... I like it.


----------



## Gilthoniel

I think they are supposed to be The Beatles. And like King Louis is Louis Armstrong.. All the characters are based on someone musical, I think.

VHS's do wear out. I put my tape of Robin Hood in the other day, and it didn't work at all. But for me videos last longer than DVD's, 'cos I'm one of those _awful_ people that just lets the discs lie around.. They tend to get scratched to pieces.


----------



## Majimaune

Gilthoniel said:


> I think they are supposed to be The Beatles. And like King Louis is Louis Armstrong.. All the characters are based on someone musical, I think.
> 
> VHS's do wear out. I put my tape of Robin Hood in the other day, and it didn't work at all. But for me videos last longer than DVD's, 'cos I'm one of those _awful_ people that just lets the discs lie around.. They tend to get scratched to pieces.


My sister leaves DVDs around as well and I get mega annoyed at her.


----------



## HLGStrider

My brother does that with CD's. Drives me crazy. This is the older of the three brothers, the one with a drivers license who is taller than me so I can't just put things on a higher shelf so he won't steal them . .. glad to no long live in the same house. Now I just have my own daughter to deal with and she's still short.

Actually, King Louie was another Louis,

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0697515/

The majority of the voices in Disney movies were people well known in their time but who are now pretty much forgotten. My grandfather actually knew who Phil Harris was outside of his career as Baloo/O'Malley/Little John, for instance.


----------



## Gilthoniel

Yeah, I Wikipedia'd him just after, and saw he was based on Louis Prima. But I thought I'd keep quiet and look intelligent.. Hehe!
I wish I grew up in that time, when the movies were good, and the actors were famous... All Disney movies these days suck. (With exceptions...)


----------



## HLGStrider

I found a list of Disney Masterpieces. Going to start a thread about them in the Green Dragon section and leave this thread to it's original intent. 

Might take me awhile. I have to comment on all the films, obviously.


----------



## Eledhwen

Gilthoniel said:


> All Disney movies these days suck. (With exceptions...)


I notice the NARNIA films are Disney. They could never do Tolkien, of course, because the media would love shouting the fact that the Professor loathed everything Disney


> I'm one of those awful people that just lets the discs lie around.. They tend to get scratched to pieces.


Get a wire toast rack and put it on your DVD player to pop your discs into until such a time as you have the energy required to snap them back into their boxes.


----------



## YayGollum

Ahem. My avatar is still the best. Thanks always to the achingly awesome and tragically absence Kit Baggins person. *bows*


----------



## Elbereth

ahem...I happen to think mine is the best...but I really don't care if people agree. I drew my picture by hand and Tal helped me to turn it into an avatar. I think the results were quite good!


----------



## YayGollum

Eh. It's certainly better than what I could draw. But check out my avatar thingy! That cool rotating thing! The awesome picture of poor Smeagol, easily Tolkien's best character! The fearless and thought-provoking declaration of heroship! Awe-inspiring, I would think, yes? Yours, well, the face doesn't show as much personality as mine, its cycling isn't as fun, Elbereth is a pretty boring character until you look at her in a different light, in which she is actually evil, and its declaration isn't as interesting. But, right, you don't care if people agree with you. I'm just trying to make you see the light.


----------



## HLGStrider

I always wondered where that particular picture of Gollum came from. It isn't exactly how I thought he'd look. For one thing its too green.


----------



## Ghorim

Simplicity, folks. No flashing lights, no rotating thingy. The axe says it all.


----------



## Illuin

> Simplicity, folks. No flashing lights, no rotating thingy. The axe says it all.


 

Hey....rotating thingy?


----------



## Gilthoniel

I agree. I like the others, but I think a simple avatar, combined with a witty (?) statement, will go for miles...


----------



## Illuin

I was just messing with Ghorim; because I think he's talking about my rotating thingy.


----------



## Gilthoniel

I like your avatar. If I stare long enough at it, I begin to see glimpses of the future.. But then a fell voice asks me my name, and what I know of Frodo and the Ring, so I stop, and tell Gandalf.


----------



## YayGollum

I don't know where this picture of Gollum came from. I looked on this internet place for pictures of Gollum. This was my favorite. Sure, Gollum being so green doesn't make much sense, but green is my favorite color. 

Anyways, Ghorim person, yes, I would agree that your avatar is not overly horrible. But what is the axe supposed to be saying? I could come up with all kinds of quotes for it. "I hate trees." "I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay." "Dwarves occasionally employ axes, so I am representing them." But it is more probably something along the lines of ---> "The axes of the Dwarves are upon you! Forum-goers, quick! Dodge!"


----------



## Ghorim

YayGollum said:


> Anyways, Ghorim person, yes, I would agree that your avatar is not overly horrible. But what is the axe supposed to be saying? I could come up with all kinds of quotes for it. "I hate trees." "I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay." "Dwarves occasionally employ axes, so I am representing them." But it is more probably something along the lines of ---> "The axes of the Dwarves are upon you! Forum-goers, quick! Dodge!"



I hereby accept this as praise. And yes, I have been known to spar with trees (dratted low-hanging branches!), wear suspenders and high heels (although never simultaneously), serve as a de facto dwarvish emissary... and also scatter TTFers with my fearsome wrath.

But yeah... I was actually talking about Yay's rotating avatar, Illuin, although yours falls into that category as well.


----------



## Mike

> simple avatar, combined with a witty (?) statement, will go for miles...


 
Check. 

Let's face it, Beowulf's awesomeness eclipses all others.

However, I quite like Gothmog's avatar.


----------



## Ermundo

I think my avatar is simple enough. It is only 3 of the same frame, rotated differently, and one frame in a different colar variant than the others. Simple, but effective


----------



## Majimaune

ermundo said:


> i think my avatar is simple enough. It is only 3 of the same frame, rotated differently, and one frame in a different colar variant than the others. Simple, but effective


free epilepsy test!!!


----------



## Elbereth

YayGollum said:


> Elbereth is a pretty boring character until you look at her in a different light, in which she is actually evil, and its declaration isn't as interesting. But, right, you don't care if people agree with you. I'm just trying to make you see the light.



Wow...you figured it out ....yes Elbereth is actually an evil temptress weaved into the tolkien world to corrupt all you little tolkienites.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I never wrote temptress, although that might have been an element in her personality that interested poor Mel, in the beginning. I have no evidence of that, though. No. She's evil for not only rejecting poor Mel in the beginning just because he's misunderstood and Manwe is Eru's pet, but also for putting that sickle of stars in the sky back when Mel was just keeping to himself. She's an evil inciter! 

Oh. Also, sure, I guess that I was doling out compliments to the Ghorim person.

And the Mike person's avatar isn't horrible, I suppose. But Beowulf is already too popular for me to be endorsing.


----------



## baragund

Narya's new avatar has got to rank pretty high. Creepy as all get-out!! She had an uber-scary RPG character called Jae-Den back in the salad days of middle-Earth RPG and the avatar fits that character to a tee.


----------

